
Ask HN: Selling a modestly profitable SaaS - yourabi
What are the best options for selling a SaaS app that brings in (a few) hundred in profit each month? Most brokerages are only interested in businesses that generate significant cash flow.
======
jasonkester
There was a really good article on this a couple weeks ago. Here's a link to
discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11183109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11183109)

The answer to your question, sadly, is that you're not going to get much of
anything by selling a SaaS business that brings in just a few hundred a month.
Like on the order of a thousand dollars if you're really lucky.

Your options basically boil down to either shutting it down, letting it run
neglected in the background, or stick with it and try to grow it into
something better. Which you choose will have a lot to do with the state of the
codebase, the amount of time and money it takes to keep it running, and what
else you have going on that might be a better use of your time.

So in short, none of us are going to be much help. Good luck!

------
sharemywin
flippa.cpm

~~~
yourabi
Thanks! Do you have first hand experience?

~~~
seanccox
What's your project? I've been looking to buy something about that size, and
I've found Flippa to be rather disappointing. If you want to chat, you can
shoot me an email (address is in my profile).

~~~
yourabi
I might be overlooking something obvious but I don't see an address in your
profile (and I'd prefer not to guess). You can reach me at gmail (same user).

~~~
iDemonix
I've been in the market for something like this lately, shoot me the URL (dan
[at] danwalker.com) and a price - I've already made an offer on another SaaS
but if it falls through...

